# Really worried - 23 weeks and feeling less movements



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I'm a born worrier and the slightest thing about this pregnancy has me in a state panic   I'm 22+6 today and have been feeling daily movements since 18 weeks. They've got really strong and a pattern to them throughout the day. Earlier this week, on account of my weekly weight gain being 2lb minimum for past 3 weeks or so as I've been eating too much of the wrong things really, I changed my diet to more fruit/veg etc and less crisps/biscuits and the like on Monday and when I did my weekly weigh in this morning I've only put on 0.5lb this week which wasn't my intention! I was aiming more for a pound or so for a few weeks to balance things out.

Anyway, baby's movements have got weaker and less frequent since Weds / Thurs and although I've had flurries of activity with the occasional good kick since this time, it's been nothing as much as it was when baby never seemed to stop. I went to see the midwife today at a drop in place and heartbeat was fine at about 150 and baby kicked the doppler and I've felt movements on and off today, but am still concerned  

Midwife said that baby might be missing the calories so I've upped my eating so far today and about to have a bigger tea than normal. But if things haven't improved again by middle of week (today Sat) to go back and see them.

Just after some reassurance really I guess - does this sound normal as things on internet have said it can be a worrying sign  And my uterus only comes up to my belly button and not higher, although sometimes in the morning when my bladder or bowels (sorry, tmi!) are full, it seems to sit a centimeter or two higher?

Thanks for any advice you can give me 

xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, meant to say too that my discharge has increased too over the past few weeks - normal clear / milky but much more of it than a few weeks back. Don't know if that means anything or is normal increase for around this time?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I am exactly the same!! However, EVERYTHING you have described sounds absolutely and completely normal for this stage. I would probably say rather than missing calories, your baby is probably in a position where the limbs are kicking into the middle of your uterus, and its difficult to feel them. I would advise you (as it will make you worry more), to stop weighing yourself, as we don't weigh any more, as its irrelevant, and just eat a balanced diet,

The discharge you described sounds normal, and it will come and go throughout your pregnancy. 
Remember I'm here to offer any advice, and is rather you do thatthan worrying yourself reading things on the internet that may or may not have some reliability.

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Ahh, Emilycaitlin, thank you for replying so quickly, I really do appreciate it   Am glad you think it all sounds okay and feel bit more relaxed now xx

I have the 'What to Expect' book and am trying to read this only and if I do google I try to steer clear of other forums and chat sites... but it's hard not to look sometimes!

I forgot to mention to midwife today that I keep getting chest pains - sharp in the centre and slightly over to the left and also an achey feeling across the front of my chest - I'd put it down to things growing and everything starting to get squashed up there but while I'm asking you things I thought I'd check this out? I was particularly stressed on Thursday and Friday with work and even left work early on Friday after a run in with my boss and being unable to calm my heart rate down from the rage...!  

Well, back to the balanced diet tomorrow and will forget about the chips and Toblerone I've scoffed today...  

Thanks again, you're wonderful  
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you. The pain you've described does sound as thoughit could be due to everything being pushed up, but if it carries on, it might just be worth seeing your gp next week, just to get checked over. Quite a lot of women have things like this in pregnancy, but I would say if you are still having it by Wednesday, make an appointment, unless it becomes worse before then,

Don't be too concerned though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks again  I'll see how things go regarding my chest pains and pop in to my gp if no better mid week. I'm not too bothered about them - it's baby related stuff that seems to get me into a panic! But will def get myself checked out if needs be  xx


----------

